# Dex update :)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Dex has been to the vet recently. this is his 5th change in vets and im really hoping THIS is the right one. so far i love this vet. he has been good with replying to emails and my concerns about the med/vits he wants my Dex to be on so he can be ready to have his neuter finally. he is currently on Denamarin for his liver enzymes to go down in his next bloodtest in a month! *paws crossed* i got the chewables kind which is much easier to give  also he is on Melatonin which is supposed to help with his hormones/hairloss which should show great results after the surgery. please wish us luck on this journey <3




























:daisy:


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*paws & Fingers crossed*


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Good luck with everything! Finding a vet you can truly trust can be tough. I'm glad you've found someone who is working well with you (and Dex!). 🐾


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Paws and fingers crossed along with some prayers his way.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Good luck on this journey. Paw and fingers crossed for great results for Dex.


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

Goodluck, I know what its like having vet visits with chis can be stressful I hope he improves with the help of your new vet 💐🌷🌸🌷💐.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I had no idea Dex had any health problems. But I'm relieved to know that you've found a vet you can trust. Sending positive healing vibes yours and Dex's way 🌺😘.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks so much for the support everyone <3



Chiluv04 said:


> I had no idea Dex had any health problems. But I'm relieved to know that you've found a vet you can trust. Sending positive healing vibes yours and Dex's way &#55356;&#57146;&#55357;&#56856;.


Yes I try not to share about it too much here due to some drama I've had a while back. Thankie! So far hes on day 3 of the meds but he puked out the denamarin today which wasn't great  hopefully tomorrow hell do better. I wish that it could be taken with food so it'll be easier but only a small treat is allowed


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> Thanks so much for the support everyone <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drama huh? Sorry bout that. Why can't he take his pill with food? Cause I agree that'd be much easier.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if you crushed up the denamarin, and gave it to him in a little broth? Would that be acceptable?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Drama huh? Sorry bout that. Why can't he take his pill with food? Cause I agree that'd be much easier.


it's meant to be taken on an empty stomach so it can be absorbed into the blood more efficiently <3


susan davis said:


> I wonder if you crushed up the denamarin, and gave it to him in a little broth? Would that be acceptable?


ive been crushin the chewable up but finding something he likes it in is hard lol! maybe i can try the broth method to mask the taste more. thanks!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Aw, poor little guy. I hope he is feeling much better soon. It's so hard with your babies are sick.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Well wishes to Dex!!!! I wondered how he was doing. So glad your happy with this vet--it really does help so much. Keep us posted.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I hope he feels better, soon . It's so hard to find a good vet. Glad to hear you might've found one. Hope the treatment works for him.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thank you guys. so far the denamarin has been making dex puke which isn't good at all. i even gave him half of half of one this time and same result. i was looking into another brand which has given some dogs success and emailed the vet to ask if the switch was okay. hoping for a good reply  sigh...


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

poor little guy do you know what the vitamins are that the doc prescribed to you? Maybe you can also boost those particular vitamins by giving him foods high in those vitamins in particular along with the tablet vitamins? With the tablets you can't somehow dilute it into a water soluble form something like a liquid he could take instead of the tablet form? Hope this somehow helped. It can really send you into panic mode when your chi is sick so it can be hard to always think clearly at the time while trying to keep your head together!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

chiwaamummy<3 said:


> poor little guy do you know what the vitamins are that the doc prescribed to you? Maybe you can also boost those particular vitamins by giving him foods high in those vitamins in particular along with the tablet vitamins? With the tablets you can't somehow dilute it into a water soluble form something like a liquid he could take instead of the tablet form? Hope this somehow helped. It can really send you into panic mode when your chi is sick so it can be hard to always think clearly at the time while trying to keep your head together!


thanks. it's not really the vits that he needs from the pills. it's the necessary ingredient for fixing up his liver. i ordered the new brand which is hepatosupport from online and paid for fast shipping. i hope this one is tolerable to him. this one can be mixed into food so it's a bit better. they do have a liquid version as well if he cant handle this either...but i really hope he can. im spending quite a bit from both pills lol  and yes i am definitely stressed right now but trying not to since dogs can sense that and i don't want to stress him out more.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hope Dexter gets to feeling better soon. No fun, I'm sorry!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*hugs for DEX*....


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry to read that you are both going through so much. He's lucky to have you caring for him. I hope that he starts to feel better soon. x


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My chi, Emmie, has liver inflammation from phenobarbital. I finally gave up on the liver 'support' stuff. She hated it, wouldn't eat, and generally made my and her life miserable. The vet said as long as the liver enzymes were ok (just the alkaline phosphotase was really high, like 8000!) it was OK.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

susan davis said:


> My chi, Emmie, has liver inflammation from phenobarbital. I finally gave up on the liver 'support' stuff. She hated it, wouldn't eat, and generally made my and her life miserable. The vet said as long as the liver enzymes were ok (just the alkaline phosphotase was really high, like 8000!) it was OK.


I too wouldn't be going through all this if it wasn't important though. His liver enzymes are around 220. Were trying to get it low so he can get fixed. He needs to get fixed in order to treat his enlarged prostate. Sigh.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> I too wouldn't be going through all this if it wasn't important though. His liver enzymes are around 220. Were trying to get it low so he can get fixed. He needs to get fixed in order to treat his enlarged prostate. Sigh.



Are all of his liver enzymes elevated? Or just one? Did the vet do a bile acid test?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ChiChiLove said:


> Are all of his liver enzymes elevated? Or just one? Did the vet do a bile acid test?


the ALT is. and no didn't take the test yet. i want to work on the pills before anything


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you talked with your vet about 'chemical neutering"? I think just a little local anesthetic is used. What about sedation and local anesthetic being used in the regular neutering? If this is necessary, then I'd research the chemical issue.


----------

